# Marriage challenge 7th June



## Olly Buckle (Jun 6, 2010)

I have been in touch with ChestersDaughter and she has replied,


> I'm curious to see what delicious tidbits are inspired by the wonderful topic of Marriage.



Well so am I, it promises considerable entertainment and possibly some education.

  Please post your entries on the subject of *Marriage* below, you may use your own title.

             No other posts in this thread until the entry period is over in two weeks, comments may be made in the Bard's Bistro


----------



## Chesters Daughter (Jun 17, 2010)

*If He's Wearing a Jersey of any Type, Don't even Date Him*

Life being wed is surely grand
shackled by a dull gold band.
I spend half my life preparing feasts
to sate the stomach of a sports freak.

Platter after platter 
I grudgingly serve
while the blasting TV 
shreds my last nerve.

I don't give a damn 
about the Mets' stats
but I know what I'd hit 
if I were at bat.
The Rangers won't see 
another Cup,
he should shelve his dream,
it's high time he woke up.
It's no mistake
Jets don the color of puke,
he should shut the hell up,
they can't hear his rebukes.
The squeaking sneakers 
of the Knicks
make me want to stone him 
with a ton of bricks.

Stinking golf bores me to tears
tennis grunts make me plug up my ears.
Curling and bowling
soccer and cricket
made me dig him a grave
in the Little League thicket.

If he's lucky, all sports channels
will go on strike
'fore I make better use
of my carving knife.

Now, where was I?
Life being wed is surely grand,
just make sure you marry
a sports hating man.


----------



## vangoghsear (Jun 17, 2010)

the co-veil-ent bond

a couple forms
a cohesive force
a co-veil-ent bond 
for better or worse

balanced electrons
attract-to-repulsion
expulsion relation-
ship-to-share 
with their

better half had
better have
an equal ratio
macromolecular
overlapping orbit
then till

death does not destroy
when death they do part
they pair again
but leave only half
the remaining heart.


----------



## Baron (Jun 17, 2010)

*Bridesmaid*​
Never content to be the bridesmaid;
to fade in the shadow of another
while her hopes and dreams evaporate
like failing mist that rises 
only then to dissipate.

Whispered words that rend the night
to pierce her mind then cause her to awake
in fright, to freeze and stare –
strain to vocalise a prayer that will not come.
Her tormentor won’t be put to flight
as sweat breaks out 
while she grasps
to turn on the light.

Errant bridegroom 
penetrates the bridesmaid’s soul;
escapes the withering gaze of broken bride
who stands out in the cold;
hears the bridesmaid softly tell him,
“You’re the best.” – 
reminding him of every man she’s had
but reassuring him 
he’s not like all the rest.

Ashes from a shattered urn 
are scattered on the vestry floor;
past loves  bridesmaid recalls no more are
ghostly shadows, which blur what she had seen
before the chiming clock had cancelled out
the promise of her dream;
call to mind that things are seldom
what they seem.

With the wedding march still playing,
she watches as confetti turns to dust
amidst the plans that she’s been laying.
The bouquet thrown but never caught;
it lies and waits to be discovered,
not by the seeker but the sought,
in the guise of one more sad,
abandoned lover.


----------



## WhitakerRStanton (Jun 18, 2010)

*Queen for a day*

Clink and clank
I sometimes hear this in the morning
rather abstract noise
it could mean only
one thing
she's doing my dishes
not odd
she often does my dishes
or cleans things up
I'd thank her
if I really cared
she comes over often
her husband
is in some sort of business
though 
I have never inquired
he leaves
she's alone
she knows I'm alone
all a matter of time

I hope she leaves
when the dishes are done

I've never really had enough heart
to tell her anything
a knock on the door
three knocks
followed by two
anyone who knows me
knows the door is never locked
I shuffle along and open anyway
looking,
there she is
like an inherent catastrophe 
to a world
that doesn't notice

the routine is the same
cleaning, crying, talking, sex
she tells me
he's not away on business
he's with that hussy
she speaks knowing
I'm not really listening
just comfort in talking
then she complains about why I
don't hold her now
almost unbearable
but I know
what comes next

she likes it hot
she will turn on the heater
something about sweating
she said I think
I don't mind
the noise
our two sweaty bodies make is enjoyable
she will mover her head
back and forth rapidly
her long brown hair is always attacking me
when it's over
she goes to the bathroom
I'm pretty sure
she's getting herself off in there
I don't mind
by the time she comes out
I'm asleep
usually awoken
by clinks or sweeps or sometimes
she'll replace a light bulb

that was our routine
only this time
when I heard the last clank
I also heard plodding footsteps
coming towards
a kiss and a whisper
I'm filing for divorce
she leaves
I rollover and think
five minutes later
I get up
shamble to the door
fiddle with the knob
go back to bed

from now on
I lock my door.


----------



## winkash (Jun 20, 2010)

Talk to me tonight

Can you feel my winter
from your summertime?
You seem so suave...
How we have grown apart!

Please,
don't ignore me when
I'm darkly funny 
and talk to me tonight.

Don't feel attacked 
by my faults,
see how they skin me alive
before the wolves.

Our pasts 
we shouldn't trace
by fighting 
in our pre-loved place.

Talk to me tonight.

I want to fall asleep
believing it's allright:
boon companions, you and I.
I need to make you smile.

Once again,
I get rid of 
my worn out robes
to be myself.

Tell me how you feel,
talk to me tonight,
don't let silence kills us
before dawn.


----------



## Olly Buckle (Jun 20, 2010)

Time is up folks, you are welcome to post further attempts at the subject if you wish, but they will not be considered as part of the challenge.
Please vote in the poll at the head of the thread.
Comments are now very welcome in the thread.


----------



## Olly Buckle (Jun 30, 2010)

Time is up and Baron is this winner on this round, though if you look at the results it has been a tight thing.
Congratulations to everyone on some excellent results, Baron has suggested that if you wish to copy your poems to the main forum for crit that will be acceptable and not considered double posting, nothing to stop people posting comments here once entries close but it does not seem to be happening, if you do copy it over please give the challenge a mention, we shall be off again as soon as I have been in touch with Baron.


----------



## winkash (Jun 30, 2010)

Thanks, Olly! It was an honour to participate. 
Congratulations to B and all the poets here.
I voted for_ the co-veil-ent bond._ I like vse's chemical approach.


----------



## vangoghsear (Jun 30, 2010)

Winkash, that's funny; I voted for yours.  I liked the way yours almost described a psychic bond, yet a separation between married people.

Congo-rats Baron!  Well done.  Good job all entries, I thought.


----------



## winkash (Jul 2, 2010)

vangoghsear said:


> Winkash, that's funny; I voted for yours.  I liked the way yours almost described a psychic bond, yet a separation between married people.


 Very funny indeed. Thank you.

 In my opinion, for many reasons every once in a while this separation is healthy and necessary. =)


----------

